# Various Dual Monitor Problems [SOLVED]

## Maheriano

I finally have my dual monitor setup running so I basically have the one desktop stretched across the 2 monitors. Not cloned, but stretched so the mouse goes from one monitor to the other. Anyway, I have a few questions for fine tuning.

1. How do I make it so that the window maximizes in the current monitor and not stretched across both?

2. The screen sizes aren't filling the entire screens.......my 19 inch has a 17 inch viewing window in it and my 17 inch is not all the way to the right. Now, I know I can fix that with the controls for the monitor, but should I be doing it in my xorg.conf file somehow?

3. My icons are all squished together and elongated, probably from my viewing screen being so small.

XORG.CONF

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true"

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

#   Device     "Card0"

        Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## pteppic

1) Add 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

       Option "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection
```

to xorg.conf. Add xinerama to your use flags and do emerge -uDNav world

2) Setup seperate monitor sections for each monitor in xorg.conf. Use xvidtune on one monitor at a time to tweak the settings (non twinview). Use the modeline it spits out in each monitor section respectivley, and label them differently if they have the same quoted name, i.e.

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "LCD Panel 1280x1024"

        DisplaySize       338 270

        HorizSync    31.5 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  35.0 - 75.0

        Modeline "1280x1024-0" 102.24 1280 1296 1552 1736 1024 1024 1033 1070

        Modeline "1024x768-0" 68.33 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 775 802

        Modeline "800x600-0" 41.81 800 816 928 1072 600 600 606 626

        Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "LCD Panel 1280x1024"

        DisplaySize      338 270

        HorizSync    31.5 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  35.0 - 75.0

        Modeline "1280x1024-1" 102.24 1280 1296 1552 1736 1024 1024 1033 1070

        Modeline "1024x768-1" 68.33 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 775 802

        Modeline "800x600-1" 41.81 800 816 928 1072 600 600 606 626

        Option "dpms"

EndSection

---snip---

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Videocard0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024-0" "1024x768-0" "800x600-0"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Videocard1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024-1" "1024x768-1" "800x600-1"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

(I appreciate the modelines in this example have the same values, but my monitors are identical so....)

3) Fix the other two first......

----------

## Maheriano

I don't get the second part. What's xvidtune and how can I learn more about it? Also, I used MergedFB, can I use that with Xinerame?

Here's what I got from what you told me to do.

```
tux ~ # emerge -uDNav world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

media-libs/divx4linux media-video/avifile media-video/kavi2svcd net-p2p/azureus

 ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwin-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6  -bootstrap -build -debug +doc* +gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode 2,103 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20050602] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.15.92.0.2-r10] -multislot -multitarget +nls -test -vanilla 12,392 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1 [1.3.12-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3] +nls 299 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d] +nls -static 982 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 [4.1.4] -bootstrap -build +nls -static 775 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +doc +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla 27,751 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a  322 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r3 [2.3.5-r2] -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls (-multilib) +nls -nptl -nptlonly -pic -profile (-selinux) -userlocales 27 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4  +doc* -emacs +nls 6,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.28 [2.07] +nls 1,733 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p2 [5.0-r2] 1,985 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62  -minimal 68 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] -minimal 7 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] -emacs 903 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38 [1.37] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.38 [1.37] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.37-r1] +nls -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 [2.12i-r1] +crypt +nls -old-crypt +perl (-selinux) -static 1,503 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r1] -build +nls -static 899 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  93 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15 [2.14.1-r1] -build -static 181 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r7 [5.2.1-r6] -acl -build +nls (-selinux) -static 4,235 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r3 [2.86] -bootstrap -build -ibm (-selinux) -static 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r7 [1.11.12-r4] -bootstrap -build -static -unicode 155 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087 [058] (-selinux) 185 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1  -build +doc -symlink (-ultra1) 39,086 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10 [1.0.9b] 2,143 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 [1.5.18-r1] 2,853 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.8] +doc 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gd-2.0.33 [2.0.32] -fontconfig +jpeg +png +truetype -xpm 573 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1] -hardened 947 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1 [1.16] -tcltk 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] +nls -static 679 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r4] -build -static 653 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.13 [4.12] -build +python 410 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/docutils-0.3.7  -emacs -glep 611 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0  -bash-completion +doc 142 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  41 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0 [2.2.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 [6.8.2-r4] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam +sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 187 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 [2.6-r4] +nls 437 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207 [204] -Xaw3d +doc -toolbar +truetype -unicode 727 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 [4.1.2-r5] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  +X +doc -glitz +png 1,441 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6 [2.6.5] -debug +doc -hardened 2,628 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2 [4.1.20-r1] -build +nls (-selinux) -static 759 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3 [1.10.1] -debug +doc -static 529 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3 [1.8.1-r1] -debug +doc 1,157 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12 [2.6.8] -debug +doc +jpeg +tiff +xinerama* 11,722 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r5  -cairo +jpeg 913 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1 [2.8.3-r1] +nls +python 547 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7 [1.1.23-r1] -gnutls +nls +pam -samba -slp +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1 [1.13-r1] +jpeg +python +tiff +zlib 653 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug +doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 -mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4 [1.4.2] +doc +qt -tetex -unicode 2,787 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10 [1.0.9] +doc -jack 690 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1 [1.2.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03 [1.4.2.02] +X +alsa -browserplugin -doc +mozilla -nsplugin 33,570 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 [4.2.52_p2] -bootstrap +doc* +java* -nocxx -tcltk 3,980 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r1] +berkdb -debug +gdbm -ithreads 9,608 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.6-r6] +berkdb -build -debug +doc +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7i [0.9.7e-r2] -bindist -emacs -test +zlib 3,204 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 [2.6.20-r2] -debug +doc +ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1] +nls 939 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 [1.1.14-r2] +crypt -debug +python -static 1,780 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4 [2.7.0-r2] 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r2] +alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug +esd* -hardened -jack -kdeenablefinal +mp3 -nas +vorbis +xinerama* 922 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1-r1] +alsa +arts +cups -debug +doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr +spell +ssl +tiff +xinerama* -zeroconf 16,482 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 5,804 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kommander-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/quanta-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug +doc -kdeenablefinal -tidy +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 2,204 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1 [2.1.11-r5] 286 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.10 [1.0.9a] +nls 968 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.63 [7.0.25] 997 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.4.3  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama 21,900 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kjsembed-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 7,016 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5 [6.2.2.3-r1] +X +bzip2* +doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig +jpeg -jpeg2k +lcms* -minimal +mpeg -nocxx +perl +png +tiff +truetype -wmf -xml +zlib 4,926 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.1  +bzip2* -debug +doc -gnome* -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/koffice-1.4.2-r6 [1.4.1] +arts -debug +doc +javascript -mysql -postgres +xinerama* 19,030 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] (-n32) 272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6  698 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11 [0.8.10] -debug +doc 1,425 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.5 [2.12.3] -debug +doc +ssl -static 669 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.12.1 [2.10.1-r1] -debug +doc 1,899 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 [0.8.10] +alsa -debug +esd* +oss 2,382 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11 [0.8.10] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 [0.8.10] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11 [0.8.10] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1 [7.13.2] -ares -gnutls +idn* +ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap +ssl -test 1,404 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  +alsa +arts +esd* -mmap -nas -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.13-r2] +nls 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3-r2 [0.9.3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4 [0.23-r3] +X -debug +doc -gcj +gtk -mono +python +qt (-selinux) -xml 1,635 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1 [0.11-r5] 159 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3 [0.4.7-r2] -acpi -debug +doc -pam_console -pcmcia (-selinux) 1,482 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1-r1] +arts +cups -debug +hal -ieee1394 +java -kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr +opengl +pam -samba +ssl +xinerama* 8 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2  -3dnow (-altivec) -mpi +sse* +sse2* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11 [0.8.10] 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  +X -aalib +alsa +arts -dga -directfb +esd* -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss -pic -svga +xinerama* +xv 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9 [1.2.8] +doc -static 276 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  -3dnow +alsa +arts -directfb +esd* -flac -jack -lirc +mad +mikmod +mmx* +mp3 +nls +oss -sndfile +vorbis 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1  -3dnow +ipv6 +mmx* +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1  +alsa +esd* +oss 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1  +oss 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r4 [3.8.3-r3] +doc -examples 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xvid-1.0.3 [1.0.2] +doc 529 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4 [4.1.3] +X -rle 591 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009 [1.2.0-r2] +X +bzip2* +doc +gif +jpeg +mmx* +mp3 +nls +png +tiff +zlib 893 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216 [0.4.9_p20050226-r5] -a52 +aac (-altivec) -debug +doc -dts +encode -ieee1394 +imlib +mmx* -network +ogg +oss +sdl -test -theora -threads +truetype -v4l +vorbis +xvid +zlib 1,679 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.1-r3 [1.0.1-r3] +X -a52 +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -asf -cle266 -debug -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 +esd -fbcon +ffmpeg* -flac -gnome* -i8x0 +imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad +mng* +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss -samba +sdl -speex -theora -v4l +vcd -vidix +vorbis -win32codecs +xinerama* +xv -xvmc 7,821 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.4 [1.3.1] -debug 715 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.11 [0.8.10] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r1] +alsa +arts +audiofile* -debug +encode -flac +gstreamer -jack -kdeenablefinal +mp3 -musicbrainz -speex -theora +vorbis +xine* +xinerama* 5,366 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.17 [0.3.16] 337 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.9 [1.6.8] -hardened (-selinux) -static +tcpd 747 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9.1-r5] -build -debug +ipv6 +nls -socks5 +ssl -static 1,189 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1 [3.0-r2] 393 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.2_p1-r1 [3.9_p1-r2] -X509 -chroot -hpn +ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libedit +pam (-selinux) -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static +tcpd 892 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4] -debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static 1,375 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.3-r2] -build +nls 2,256 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4 [4.1-r3] +jpeg +png +tiff 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2 [1.4.1] +X +bzip2* -caps +curl -ecc -idea -ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard -static +usb +zlib 2,963 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/certmanager-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 11,061 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkcal-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kontact-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] -build +bzip2* +nls -static 1,573 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.6-r1  396 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jasper-1.701.0  +jpeg +opengl 1,329 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1  +X +gif -gs +tiff 992 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/netpbm-10.30-r1 [10.28] +jpeg +png -svga +tiff +zlib 2,542 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4 [0.5.12-r3] +nls 525 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.4  -dv +gtk -ieee1394 +jpeg +mmx* +png +vorbis 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 [0.6.14-r2] -3dnow +X -a52 (-altivec) -dv -dvdread +encode -fame +gtk +imagemagick +jpeg -lzo -mjpeg +mmx +mpeg -network +ogg +quicktime +sdl +sse +sse2 -theora +truetype -v4l +vorbis -xml +xvid 2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2  +gtk -numeric -svg 458 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 [2.6.1] +doc +opengl 731 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1  -aalib (-altivec) -debug +doc -gimpprint -gtkhtml -hardened +jpeg +lcms* +mmx* +mng* +png +python -smp +sse* -svg +tiff -wmf 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.3 [2.0.0] -build -debug -static 120 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.1-r2 [4.4.1-r2] +ipv6 1,301 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-2.31 [2.3-r4] +crypt 763 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.2.18 [0.2.13] +doc 882 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-1.2.10 [1.2.3] +crypt +doc +zlib 2,673 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.7 [2.2.3-r1] -debug +doc +ssl -static 430 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-1.3.0-r1  272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.02  894 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.1-r1  -dynamic +nls 279 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6  +crypt 368 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2 [2.10.1-r1] -debug +doc -gnutls +hal -howl +ipv6 -samba +ssl 1,521 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.12.0.1 [2.10.1-r1] -debug +doc +esd* -static 932 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.12.0 [2.10.2] +X -debug +doc -static 576 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1-r1 [2.10.1] +X -debug +doc -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.6 [0.4.3] -debug 370 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.12.0 [2.10.1] -debug +doc +jpeg -static 1,788 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.2.1 [1.2.3] -debug +doc +ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp +ssl 13,900 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.12.1 [2.10.1] -debug 3,040 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7 [2.6.4-r2] -accessibility -debug 468 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.12.3 [2.10.2] -accessibility -debug 2,513 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gtkspell-2.0.11-r1 [2.0.11] +doc 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.9 [1.3.7] -build -debug -justify -minimal +ncurses +nls -slang +spell -unicode 1,109 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r1 [2.1.6] +doc +exif* +jpeg +nls -nousb 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4 [3.4.1-r1] +arts -debug +gphoto2 +imlib -kdeenablefinal -nodrm -openexr +opengl -povray -scanner -tetex +xinerama* 6,400 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 9,192 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 43 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksieve-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/mimelib-3.4.2 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +xinerama* 11,102 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkmime-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -sasl +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 [3.4.1-r1] +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +xinerama* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.8 [0.5_pre2] -debug 289 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217 [1.0_pre7-r1] -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb +doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl +sse +sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis -win32codecs* -xanim +xinerama* +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 6,525 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] +nls 867 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.49 [1.42] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4 [1.0.7-r2] -debug -gnome* +ipv6 +java -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg +truetype +xinerama* -xprint 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14-r1  +doc 640 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cdk-4.9.10.20020809-r1  340 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/licq-1.3.0 [1.2.7] +crypt +kde +ncurses +qt -socks5 +ssl 4,183 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.18 [0.11.13-r2] -debug +doc +python 929 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.3.11 [3.3.6] -bootsplash -ibm 2,566 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r7 [0.4.4-r6] +X -debug +gtk +mmx* +opengl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/xmms-kde-3.1  +arts -debug +sdl +xinerama* +xmms 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.4  65 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  +doc* +ipv6 -static 418 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.7-r3] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,217 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14 [3.17] -livecd +nls (-selinux) -skey 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-385_p4-r2 [382-r2] -unicode 482 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kmplayer-0.9.1a [0.9.0c] +arts -debug +gstreamer -mplayer +xine +xinerama* 879 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nvu-0.90-r2  -debug -gnome* +ipv6 -moznoxft +truetype +xinerama* -xprint 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r6 [2.6.0-r5] -acl -build -livecd -static -xinetd 458 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.5] +X +ipv6 +nls (-selinux) 230 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha07 [2.01-r3] -unicode 1,407 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1 [1.2.0] -debug +encode -gnome* -pccts 1,687 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9 [12.17.7-r1] +alsa +encode +mad +ogg 457 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2  +audiofile* +mad +nls +xmms 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.8 [0.11.24] +arts -css -debug +dvdr +encode +ffmpeg* -flac +hal +kde +mp3 -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile +vcd +vorbis +xinerama* 3,684 kB

Total size of downloads: 422,133 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.
```

----------

## Maheriano

So I ran xvidtune anyway and it gave me 

```
Vendor: VSC, Model: Q71-9

Num hsync: 1, Num vsync: 1

hsync range 0:  30.00 -  70.00

vsync range 0:  50.00 - 160.00

"2800x1050"     0.00   2800 2884 3036 3284   1050 1052 1064 1086 +hsync +vsync

```

Is this right? It just pulled the sync rates out of my xorg.conf file it seems. And it has my desktop size at 2800x1024 which is what it's at but I don't like that. I'm actually trying to figure out how to change it because the KDE GUI doesn't give me any more options. so since this is not the desktop sizing I want to use, I can't put it in my xorg.conf file.

Also, how do I run it for each monitor? I have both of the monnitors running right now with the one large stretched desktop, how do I single out a monitor for xvidtune to check out?

----------

## Maheriano

My screen right now is at 1280x1024 and I can hardly read anything, I have to keep changing the font size everytime I open a new browser window. I need to know how I can change it back to 1024x768 and my KDE GUI doesn't give me any options to change it to. I'm thinking it's something to do with my xorg.conf file.

(It's actually at a 2800x1050 resolution since I have dual monitor but we can probably ignore that)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   Option         "Xinerama"    "true"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true"

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      1

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      4

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      8

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      15

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      16

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "1280x1024" "640x480"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Maheriano

I'm trying to tune my monitor with xvidtune but how do I do it if I have 2 monitors plugged into a dual VGA video card? It only gives me the settings for the one massive desktop, not the two monitors individually.

XORG.CONF

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   Option         "Xinerama"    "true"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true"

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      1

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      4

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      8

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      15

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      16

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "1280x1024" "640x480"

#      Virtual    2048 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Try running it with the '-display' option to specify which display.

For example:

xvidtune -display :0.1

or

xvidtune -display :0.0

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Only include modes up to the max resolution you want.  i.e. remove all references to anything over 1024x768 in your xorg.conf.

----------

## step

just rewrite the 

```
Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "1280x1024" "640x480" 
```

by removing the "1280x1024", so it looks like:

```
Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
```

----------

## mark_alec

Merged three threads together as they all are dealing with the one issue (getting dual-core to work).

----------

## Maheriano

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> Try running it with the '-display' option to specify which display.
> 
> For example:
> 
> xvidtune -display :0.1
> ...

 

```
dan@tux ~ $ xvidtune -display :0.1

Error: Can't open display: :0.1

dan@tux ~ $ xvidtune -display :1

Error: Can't open display: :1

dan@tux ~ $ su - root

Password:

tux ~ # xvidtune -display :0.1

Error: Can't open display: :0.1

tux ~ # xvidtune -display :1

Error: Can't open display: :1

```

Not sure why it didn't work. Could it be because I don't actually have anything for it to feed off in my xorg.conf file? It's just an autoconfigured Radeon device.

----------

## Maheriano

 *step wrote:*   

> just rewrite the 
> 
> ```
> Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "1280x1024" "640x480" 
> ```
> ...

 

Still the same size. Is it from the MergedFB?

----------

## Maheriano

Got it working with Xinerama and a new xorg.conf!

----------

